# Some assembly required ;)



## minimoo86 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Goatherd (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't know what it is, but better you than me!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't see what it is???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 6, 2012)

A barn?


----------



## minimoo86 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nope, the parts to our new milking parlor! Installation begins on the 18th


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 6, 2012)

WOW!  That's going to be cool! We'll need pics of that too!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 6, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> I don't know what it is, but better you than me!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 6, 2012)

minimoo86 said:
			
		

> Nope, the parts to our new milking parlor! Installation begins on the 18th


*
AWESOME!!! Can't wait to see it, please post progress pics!!!*


----------



## minimoo86 (Jun 6, 2012)

I will!

Also, if anyone has Facebook, feel free to add me http://www.facebook.com/LMiner86 and like my farm page http://www.facebook.com/REHFarm ...there will be plenty of updates posted there as well.

Going from a Double 10 to a Double 12


----------



## Cricket (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, that'll get you out of the parlor a lot earlier!  How many people milk at a time?  Have you seen those automatic milking parlors?  They had one at the Farm Show here in VT--looked good on the demo tape, but can't imagine the process of getting everyone used to it.  (Probably easier with Holsteins!)

Good luck!


----------



## minimoo86 (Jun 6, 2012)

Currently takes us about 4 hours to milk (3 groups plus our "hospital" pen). 2 people do the milking, but 1 of them will go and get the cows and then clean the barn and then come and help the "actual" milker. Then when the first group is done, the process is repeated for the other groups


----------



## minimoo86 (Jun 15, 2012)

The crew who does the installation arrived yesterday and little by little the renovations have begun!







Last I knew, plan was to continue to work through the weekend, with a big portion of it happening on Monday. We shall see how it goes


----------



## minimoo86 (Jun 15, 2012)

Left side=what was worked on today. Right side=the old side





Wash cycle after milking


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 15, 2012)

Really neat, thanks for sharing


----------

